# Hand Tools Cabinet



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*It all begins with a box*

I saw this design in a finewoodworking article, and really liked the design, and functionality of the piece, and decided to follow along. I did not use FWW plans, but created my own to fit my space, and needs, while keeping the general design, and concept of the FWW piece in mind. (I made mine, smaller, and shallower then FWW cabinet, also the interior is much different).

This is basically a fingerjointed box that the doors are cut off from (to match grain) and hinged on a piano hinge. pretty straight forward.









the inside is still a mess, I basically just dumped everything inside just so that I can use the space. 









Next would be making the cabinet to use.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *It all begins with a box*
> 
> I saw this design in a finewoodworking article, and really liked the design, and functionality of the piece, and decided to follow along. I did not use FWW plans, but created my own to fit my space, and needs, while keeping the general design, and concept of the FWW piece in mind. (I made mine, smaller, and shallower then FWW cabinet, also the interior is much different).
> 
> ...


A wall cabinet is one of the higher priority items on my "to do" list. I guess I need to move the "install dry wall on shop wall" higher on the list, then I would have a place to put it. Thanks for the post.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *It all begins with a box*
> 
> I saw this design in a finewoodworking article, and really liked the design, and functionality of the piece, and decided to follow along. I did not use FWW plans, but created my own to fit my space, and needs, while keeping the general design, and concept of the FWW piece in mind. (I made mine, smaller, and shallower then FWW cabinet, also the interior is much different).
> 
> ...


This is a nice tool cabinet that has a lot of storage space. It is a nice addition to your shop, I am sure, as it keeps your tools, clean, organized and readily available. I have been thinking about building something like this. I have a lot of tools stored on a pegboard wall and while, they are readily available, they tend to collect dust and have fallen off the pegboard. This looks like a better alternative.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *It all begins with a box*
> 
> I saw this design in a finewoodworking article, and really liked the design, and functionality of the piece, and decided to follow along. I did not use FWW plans, but created my own to fit my space, and needs, while keeping the general design, and concept of the FWW piece in mind. (I made mine, smaller, and shallower then FWW cabinet, also the interior is much different).
> 
> ...


Very nice cabinet! I love the detail.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *It all begins with a box*
> 
> I saw this design in a finewoodworking article, and really liked the design, and functionality of the piece, and decided to follow along. I did not use FWW plans, but created my own to fit my space, and needs, while keeping the general design, and concept of the FWW piece in mind. (I made mine, smaller, and shallower then FWW cabinet, also the interior is much different).
> 
> ...


A friend at the Mason Dixon Woodworkers is making one like this. He screwed up and cut the doors the wrong direction. Because he also changed the dimensions of the box.

He was over at my place looking for a piece of wood to salvage what he had and I suggested that he might want to veneer the doors so that the saw cut across the side would not show.

He's picked out the veneer, but we haven't started the veneer work.

Yours looks great.


----------



## LueyD (Jun 19, 2014)

PurpLev said:


> *It all begins with a box*
> 
> I saw this design in a finewoodworking article, and really liked the design, and functionality of the piece, and decided to follow along. I did not use FWW plans, but created my own to fit my space, and needs, while keeping the general design, and concept of the FWW piece in mind. (I made mine, smaller, and shallower then FWW cabinet, also the interior is much different).
> 
> ...


Sharon,

Do you have this box plan? Love the organization. Also love that there is someone out there that is just as picky about where and how the tools should hang. What was the wood you used? LueyD


----------



## LueyD (Jun 19, 2014)

PurpLev said:


> *It all begins with a box*
> 
> I saw this design in a finewoodworking article, and really liked the design, and functionality of the piece, and decided to follow along. I did not use FWW plans, but created my own to fit my space, and needs, while keeping the general design, and concept of the FWW piece in mind. (I made mine, smaller, and shallower then FWW cabinet, also the interior is much different).
> 
> ...


Sharon, 
I see that you have posted the new pic of the box I was wondering what to do with my planers Love to get them hung as well LueyD


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *It all begins with a box*
> 
> I saw this design in a finewoodworking article, and really liked the design, and functionality of the piece, and decided to follow along. I did not use FWW plans, but created my own to fit my space, and needs, while keeping the general design, and concept of the FWW piece in mind. (I made mine, smaller, and shallower then FWW cabinet, also the interior is much different).
> 
> ...


*LueyD*: yes, you can see the updated look in the upcoming posts in this blog series:


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Chisels on the Left, Markings on the right*

Let me start by saying that the first part of this blog although posted earlier today, was actually made about a year ago, I just posted it today as a preceding part to the one you're reading now… tried not to double post and 'push' other's from the blog front page, so I waited half a day between 2 posts, although both were made ready at the same time.

to continue the story were I left off, what I found most difficult with setting up the box was the box joints, those are LARGE box joints in 3/4 material. my first approach was to use the router table with a 3/4" straight bit, but that proved to cause lots and lots of tear outs (even with a backer board) it was hideous! so I opted to go for the table saw instead. I did not have a dado blade at the time, so what I had to do was cut both edges of the finger cutout piece, then take it to the router table, and clean out the material between the 2 edge defining cuts. this procedure took a long time to finish, and was very hard to follow as each cut on the table saw had to be precisely on the edge marks, and the router table cleanout cut had to be precisely between those 2 initial cuts (basically manual cutting the finger joints one at a time… no repetitions much…no automation). I have since gotten a dado blade, and constructed a fingerjoint jig for my table saw that makes things much easier!

Here is the cabinet above my work bench, easy access to hand tools where and when I need them most. notice that when it's closed it's pretty deep, and seems like it's in the way, but when it opens up it takes 1/2 the depth as the doors are very deep:









So,

the next step after having a general 'box' was to put it to use and start organizing it.

When I had originally made the box, I routed the back pieces for the doors with horizontal t-slots all across the panels, I figured this would allow me to custom design and setup different parts to hold tools in various positions and places- this will also leave me the option to re-organize and change the layout of my tools on the doors without having to drill the doors later on. this was tedious, took a long time to route, and leaves all the slots visible on the doors - BUT - since I like modular capabilities, I'm ok with that, and so far, it has proved to be functional for me.

Here is the current stage of the doors. The chisel set on the left is finished, and there is a second setup for chisels on top of it that is currently a bit messy just cause I still have a few things with no permanent place, and I do what I can with what I've got. on the right door I've mounted my 12" and 6" combination squares in a way that their shape (45 angle) and ruler keep them locked in. Also I've got my (so far just 1) hand saws on that side. The middle has some drawers made with fingerjoints - this time I used my dado blade, and the fingerjoint jig that I made (very basic jig, just a backer tall board that attaches to my miter gauge and has a slot for the blade, and a slot for a finger) - while making these drawers I accidently made my Incra 1000SE into an Incta 998... (check the blog - it also shows the finger joint jig). Also in the main cabinet I will be hanging my hand planes, right now they are just standing there, but I will set them up with individual shelves (already have the design… just need the time to make it):









As you can see, the cabinet opens wide, and decreases some of it's depth, providing easy access to almost any tool you'll need to work with at the bench. while keeping the cabinet closed, it keeps all the tools away from dust, extra moisture (esp. if you seal the cabinet properly…), etc.

next would be drawers slides, and organizing and putting those drawers to use, and setting shelves for the planes.

one step at a time… the way I see it, everytime I'm working on a project, I'll add another step to the cabinet. no rush, I believe this cabinet will take many steps, and many changes till it's just how I want it.

EDIT: Added following photos of mounting possibilities with 1/4" bolts, and the T-slots:


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Chisels on the Left, Markings on the right*
> 
> Let me start by saying that the first part of this blog although posted earlier today, was actually made about a year ago, I just posted it today as a preceding part to the one you're reading now… tried not to double post and 'push' other's from the blog front page, so I waited half a day between 2 posts, although both were made ready at the same time.
> 
> ...


This looks like it's going to be a great addition to the shop. Nice work so far.


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Chisels on the Left, Markings on the right*
> 
> Let me start by saying that the first part of this blog although posted earlier today, was actually made about a year ago, I just posted it today as a preceding part to the one you're reading now… tried not to double post and 'push' other's from the blog front page, so I waited half a day between 2 posts, although both were made ready at the same time.
> 
> ...


Very impressive… I like the idea of the slots for the inside of the doors. I have been planning to build a cabinet but have held off because I was not sure of the layout. With the slots, everything can be modular and moveable. What are the dimensions?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## wood_wench (Jan 2, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Chisels on the Left, Markings on the right*
> 
> Let me start by saying that the first part of this blog although posted earlier today, was actually made about a year ago, I just posted it today as a preceding part to the one you're reading now… tried not to double post and 'push' other's from the blog front page, so I waited half a day between 2 posts, although both were made ready at the same time.
> 
> ...


This has got to be great to use in the shop - you did a nice design job in allowing yourself some real flex in space usage on the interior walls.

By the way I'm really jealous - I have an Incra 1000 but I don't have a Incra 998. yet!


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Chisels on the Left, Markings on the right*
> 
> Let me start by saying that the first part of this blog although posted earlier today, was actually made about a year ago, I just posted it today as a preceding part to the one you're reading now… tried not to double post and 'push' other's from the blog front page, so I waited half a day between 2 posts, although both were made ready at the same time.
> 
> ...


I'd recommend Jim Tolpin's "The toolbox book", it's got sections devoted to some amazing wall hung tool cabinets, along with every other kind of tool storage…and toolboxes, of course.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *Chisels on the Left, Markings on the right*
> 
> Let me start by saying that the first part of this blog although posted earlier today, was actually made about a year ago, I just posted it today as a preceding part to the one you're reading now… tried not to double post and 'push' other's from the blog front page, so I waited half a day between 2 posts, although both were made ready at the same time.
> 
> ...


H PurpLev;

I started a similar cabinet about ten years ago, but never got around to finishing it. I got side tracked by building the shop.

And now, I don't have room for it, but I do still have plenty of need for it.

Maybe I should rearrange some space a bit.

Great job.

Lee


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *Chisels on the Left, Markings on the right*
> 
> Let me start by saying that the first part of this blog although posted earlier today, was actually made about a year ago, I just posted it today as a preceding part to the one you're reading now… tried not to double post and 'push' other's from the blog front page, so I waited half a day between 2 posts, although both were made ready at the same time.
> 
> ...


This is a wonderful idea. It allows you to store a number of tools in a relatively small footprint and keeps them organized.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Chisels on the Left, Markings on the right*
> 
> Let me start by saying that the first part of this blog although posted earlier today, was actually made about a year ago, I just posted it today as a preceding part to the one you're reading now… tried not to double post and 'push' other's from the blog front page, so I waited half a day between 2 posts, although both were made ready at the same time.
> 
> ...


Great looking cabinet and it is a space saver.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Chisels on the Left, Markings on the right*
> 
> Let me start by saying that the first part of this blog although posted earlier today, was actually made about a year ago, I just posted it today as a preceding part to the one you're reading now… tried not to double post and 'push' other's from the blog front page, so I waited half a day between 2 posts, although both were made ready at the same time.
> 
> ...


Nice hand tool cabinet.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Chisels on the Left, Markings on the right*
> 
> Let me start by saying that the first part of this blog although posted earlier today, was actually made about a year ago, I just posted it today as a preceding part to the one you're reading now… tried not to double post and 'push' other's from the blog front page, so I waited half a day between 2 posts, although both were made ready at the same time.
> 
> ...


Great work, I too really like the slots in the door to allow for a modular storage approach. This is a surprisingly hard project because we just don't know what tools we may acquire in the future and want to have flexibility to keep them all safe and organized. Nice job in tackling that.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *Chisels on the Left, Markings on the right*
> 
> Let me start by saying that the first part of this blog although posted earlier today, was actually made about a year ago, I just posted it today as a preceding part to the one you're reading now… tried not to double post and 'push' other's from the blog front page, so I waited half a day between 2 posts, although both were made ready at the same time.
> 
> ...


A great looking Cabinet. I'm helping a friend veneer the doors on the one that he is making.


----------



## Dave_Tool (Dec 9, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Chisels on the Left, Markings on the right*
> 
> Let me start by saying that the first part of this blog although posted earlier today, was actually made about a year ago, I just posted it today as a preceding part to the one you're reading now… tried not to double post and 'push' other's from the blog front page, so I waited half a day between 2 posts, although both were made ready at the same time.
> 
> ...


Fantastic looking cabinet. I am in the process of building my own currently for my set of hand tools, but now that I've gotten a look at yours, I'm going to have to rethink, heh heh. Nice job, really.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Chisels on the Left, Markings on the right*
> 
> Let me start by saying that the first part of this blog although posted earlier today, was actually made about a year ago, I just posted it today as a preceding part to the one you're reading now… tried not to double post and 'push' other's from the blog front page, so I waited half a day between 2 posts, although both were made ready at the same time.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. glad you liked it. it keeps on going through remodeling phases, which means -reorganizing some of the tools inside, but all in all, it's pretty much stays the same.


----------



## gregsmith (Jan 24, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *Chisels on the Left, Markings on the right*
> 
> Let me start by saying that the first part of this blog although posted earlier today, was actually made about a year ago, I just posted it today as a preceding part to the one you're reading now… tried not to double post and 'push' other's from the blog front page, so I waited half a day between 2 posts, although both were made ready at the same time.
> 
> ...


Great work on the cabinet. You must have considered the design very thoroughly. Perhaps some lightings in the cabinet would be useful.


----------



## jennydevon (Jun 23, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *Chisels on the Left, Markings on the right*
> 
> Let me start by saying that the first part of this blog although posted earlier today, was actually made about a year ago, I just posted it today as a preceding part to the one you're reading now… tried not to double post and 'push' other's from the blog front page, so I waited half a day between 2 posts, although both were made ready at the same time.
> 
> ...


I am a big fan of DIY tools cabinet and have came across some rather elaborate set ups. I like yours though; it looks functional yet fuss free.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*All aboard the Planes*

I saw this FWW Complete Illustrator Guide to Woodworking, and while I found most of the book to be mediocre (although a nice reference book when you're starting woodworking) I did pick up a couple of cool ideas from it… then again, it might have been from a different book…lol

so I finally mounted my (until now just laying there) hand planes in the cabinet. The shelves are shaped to the profile of each handplane for full support, the shelf has a small 'step' (1/4" deep, 1/8" tall) that the sole of the hand plane butts against - this is to keep the blade from having any contact with any material (it keeps the planes' sole 1/4" away from the cabinet back) 









As everything else with this cabinet. these are all trials on new techniques (box joint, chisel mounts…etc) this time the technique was using wood plugs. I've never used plugs, and I used a Lee-Valley plug cutter for this one (3/8") because of my 0 experience with plugs, it took me 2 plugs to install and realize that they are tepered, and should only go one way… the first 2 plugs I installed backwards, which cause nasty reveal lines around it, but after I noticed they are tapered, the rest looked much better… still need some practice, but I'm happy with my first try.









On we go with our projects, and new knowledge that we keep in the top drawer…


----------



## Adventurer (Jul 23, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *All aboard the Planes*
> 
> I saw this FWW Complete Illustrator Guide to Woodworking, and while I found most of the book to be mediocre (although a nice reference book when you're starting woodworking) I did pick up a couple of cool ideas from it… then again, it might have been from a different book…lol
> 
> ...


I think I need something like this, nice work


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *All aboard the Planes*
> 
> I saw this FWW Complete Illustrator Guide to Woodworking, and while I found most of the book to be mediocre (although a nice reference book when you're starting woodworking) I did pick up a couple of cool ideas from it… then again, it might have been from a different book…lol
> 
> ...


Hi Lev;

You just can't have too much storage space and tool cabinets / shelves.

Although, looking back, it seems a pattern has evolved. I built a cabinet, I buy more stuff!

coincidence, I think not.

Nice job.

Lee


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *All aboard the Planes*
> 
> I saw this FWW Complete Illustrator Guide to Woodworking, and while I found most of the book to be mediocre (although a nice reference book when you're starting woodworking) I did pick up a couple of cool ideas from it… then again, it might have been from a different book…lol
> 
> ...


Nice cabinet.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *All aboard the Planes*
> 
> I saw this FWW Complete Illustrator Guide to Woodworking, and while I found most of the book to be mediocre (although a nice reference book when you're starting woodworking) I did pick up a couple of cool ideas from it… then again, it might have been from a different book…lol
> 
> ...


Great job at experimenting with different techniques. The cabinet looks good.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *All aboard the Planes*
> 
> I saw this FWW Complete Illustrator Guide to Woodworking, and while I found most of the book to be mediocre (although a nice reference book when you're starting woodworking) I did pick up a couple of cool ideas from it… then again, it might have been from a different book…lol
> 
> ...


*3fingerpat*- that is a nice cabinet(s) you made, but I don't think buying most stuff is a "problem" - it's a habit!

I figured this cabinet will change face along the years, and I tried to accommodate that using t-tracks in the doors, and keeping things with an option to change and reconfigure it all… I'm also open to the possibility of building a whole new larger cabinet eventually if there is ever a need… it's all part of the plan. One step at a time.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *All aboard the Planes*
> 
> I saw this FWW Complete Illustrator Guide to Woodworking, and while I found most of the book to be mediocre (although a nice reference book when you're starting woodworking) I did pick up a couple of cool ideas from it… then again, it might have been from a different book…lol
> 
> ...


Nice cabinet… I could use one of these too…


----------



## MyOldGarage (Jan 6, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *All aboard the Planes*
> 
> I saw this FWW Complete Illustrator Guide to Woodworking, and while I found most of the book to be mediocre (although a nice reference book when you're starting woodworking) I did pick up a couple of cool ideas from it… then again, it might have been from a different book…lol
> 
> ...


Very nice! I might have to try to make some nice looking joints like that someday . . . for right now I'll concentrate on my Kreg joints. LOL


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *All aboard the Planes*
> 
> I saw this FWW Complete Illustrator Guide to Woodworking, and while I found most of the book to be mediocre (although a nice reference book when you're starting woodworking) I did pick up a couple of cool ideas from it… then again, it might have been from a different book…lol
> 
> ...


Good one Sharon,
I think we all need one of these. Not only does this cabinet give you the needed storage but you also gained knowledge and practice on techniques for later projects. I like the modular aspect of the doors, that will prove to be invaluable as you add tools.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *All aboard the Planes*
> 
> I saw this FWW Complete Illustrator Guide to Woodworking, and while I found most of the book to be mediocre (although a nice reference book when you're starting woodworking) I did pick up a couple of cool ideas from it… then again, it might have been from a different book…lol
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim. Those doors do come in handy when a new tool, or concepts comes to mind as it's really easy to incorporate new additions to it. however, looking at it now, I'm not sure if it was worth the extra trouble (and it was plenty trouble to set those slots in there). it might have been easier to just screw whatever holder is needed to the 3/4" door panel and be done with it - worst case, after you move some things around, you'll have some minor screw holes showing. but for now - this one works.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Planes - Updated*

with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:










quite different than how it looks today, but more about that later…

To start I placed the newly acquired planes (some more some less 'newly' just never got around to hanging them) on a piece of recycled board (from a bed I took a part a long time ago that was left on the street…) and marked the length of each shelf I'll make:









Next I cut them to length, and then rabbeted the top of each shelf leaving a 1/8"x1/8" step at the end of it - the plane will butt against this step and won't contact the back of the cabinet leaving a 1/8" gap behind them which will allow the blade to be set as-is without the need to retract it when the plane is not in use which allows me to leave all my planes set for their type of cuts I use them. the 1/8" height of the step also ensures that the blade does not come in contact with the step:









I then placed the planes on the parts and traced the shape:









Next I drilled the mounting holes which will later be plugged. in retrospect I should have drilled those before rabbeting the step as the step interfered with clamping the boards in the vise so I had to use a caul (as seen in picture) - of course is you only use a fence on your drill-press and not a vise, that would be even simpler:









With the rabbeted, drilled, and traced boards:









it was time to bandsaw the shapes and sand to the line:









After routing an ogee on the bottom (might as well give it some nice touch), I reorganized the shelves locations, and voila:









(still need to plug the screw holes, but that'll have to wait for another time.

the cabinet itself is starting to be pretty packed, but every tool is very visible and accessible:









Thanks for reading,
Peace!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


Looking great. Nice upgrade


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


A place for everything and everything in it's place.

Well thought out and nicely appointed. - Len


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


Nice cabinet, Sharon. You are really turning into a Galoot!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


Engineers are so organized. Nice job.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


Looking great, I love the shelfs that follow the plane curves.
Like a treasure chest now.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


The essence of neatness, tidiness and organization. Your decision to shape the shelves to the planes makes for a great customization feature and the "why not" ogee detail takes it over the top. Well done Sharon!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


And people say I'm anal! LOL

Nice job, Sharon.

Lee


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


Sheesh, that is tidy. Looks great.

Good job Sharon,
Steve


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments.

I find that an organized work space helps me mentally to stay focused and clear on the job at hand - eases my mind.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


Looks wonderful! I see you have the Narex chisels. Liking them?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


Douglas, I have the narex mortising chisels and a couple of skewed ones - I like them (wrote a review here) - once past the initial labor to get them flat and sharp they are working out great for the little chances I've had to use them so far -definitely a good combination of price+quality


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


Excellent work. I love the ogee.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


Sharon, what a neat idea on your storage shelve idea very genuine, just might have to borrow. Thanks for posting hope all is well with family your friend in woodworking BC


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!

Wilson - feel free to borrow and if you'll look carefully enough, you might find something familiar in that cabinet


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


Just they word I always use:
'I find that an organized work space helps me mentally to stay focused and clear on the job at hand - eases my mind'.
Some say my order is too much I say it helps me stay creative and not spending the time searching.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


Pretty cool Purp, I like the side storage, its a very efficient use of space, you still have space on the inside sides of the cabinet for more storage.


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


What a well-thought design to display your amazing collection of hand planes!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


, you rock my friend!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the mini review, Sharon!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


You've turned it into a treasure chest. Nice job!


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


nice to be organized. and it looks great too.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Planes - Updated*
> 
> with the growing number of hand planes, it was time to rearrange and add a few shelves which I did today. I just read through the last installment in this blog series, and it was about how I mounted the plane shelves last time around, when this is what I had:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments. hope this can be useful


----------

